#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Urgently need: API 1160, 1161, 1164, 1165 and 1168

## wsymbiosis

Hello guys, 

I'm in urgent need for the following documents:

API 1160 Managing System Integrity for Hazardous Liquid Pipelines
API 1161 Guidance Document for the Qualification of Liquid Pipeline Personnel
API 1164 SCADA Security
API 1165 Recommended Practice for Pipeline SCADA Displays


API 1168 Pipeline Control Room Management

 I would gladly apreciate your helpSee More: Urgently need: API 1160, 1161, 1164, 1165 and 1168

----------


## liewnh

API 1168 - Pipeline Control Room Management

_[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]_

----------


## wsymbiosis

Thanks liewnh  :Smile: 

Found this one on the forum:

API 1164 SCADA Security
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And I uploaded:

API 1160 Managing System Integrity for Hazardous Liquid Pipelines
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Now I am only missing:

API 1161 Guidance Document for the Qualification of Liquid Pipeline Personnel
API 1165 Recommended Practice for Pipeline SCADA Displays

----------


## guestuser

Were you able to find the API 1165?  If so, please share it with the rest of us!

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 1165 1st Ed. Jan. 2007 - Recommended Practice for Pipeline SCADA Displays.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tturit

pls reupload... thx

----------


## milky11

Can I request these ones:

1113
1167
755

Thanks!

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 755 1st Ed. Apr. 2010 - Fatigue Risk Management Systems for Personnel in the Refining and Petrochemical Industries.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## milky11

thank you very much nabilia!

----------


## ARMOFI

Thanks for API RP 1160 Mr. Symbiosis

----------


## alzuhd

Dears

All APIs of one thousand one hundred and 60s are  not working ... please reload

----------


## Udai

Can any body upload LNG related Standards.

----------


## hbili

Need API RP 755 now!!! Please, help

See More: Urgently need: API 1160, 1161, 1164, 1165 and 1168

----------


## Marty Thompson

Api rp 755

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Std 1160

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Std 1164

----------


## Marty Thompson

Api rp 1165

----------


## Marty Thompson

Api rp 1168

----------


## engineer79

API 1160 Second Edition

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Does anyone have the newest API 1161?

----------


## racp12

Mr. engineer79,
I could not download the file. Following reason is displayed:
"The file you requested has been blocked for a violation of our Terms of Service"

----------


## Marty Thompson

1160 2nd in two parts

----------


## jainrakeshj

anybody can share ISO12736.

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

It doesn't fit this thread but here it is...

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty



Please can you shared the standards API 1166 y 1167; thanks in advance.

RegardsSee More: Urgently need: API 1160, 1161, 1164, 1165 and 1168

----------


## ezzat

Dear Dear Marty
I needed too
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Marty
I needed too
thank you in advance

----------


## Jitu2

Thank you very much Marty.

----------


## sameerahmed

Required API 2512 please upload it

----------


## sameerahmed

Required API 2512 Please upload

----------


## somkung

Thanks guys

----------


## engape

Hi everybody!!!
I need API RP 1160 second edition. Cant find it neither downloaded from previous posts (broken links?).
Please, can anybody share it again?
Thanks,

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here API RP 1160:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jitu2

Hello Friends,

Please share "API RP 1183 - Assessment and Management of Dents in Pipelines" if available.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Faraz Khan

hi, 

I have draft copy; may be helpful for you: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards, 

Faraz khan

----------


## jmseor

Hi guys,

In this link you can find the latest revision:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Jose

----------


## micaziv

Thank you jmseor!

See More: Urgently need: API 1160, 1161, 1164, 1165 and 1168

----------


## Faraz Khan

thanks jose

----------


## Jitu2

Thank you very much Faraz and Jose for your kind help.

----------


## colombia

Hi. I hope you are fine. Can anyone post API 1160 again?  Thanks

----------

